# Porridge made from Oatibix.



## Chris Hobson (Feb 5, 2022)

In the past I have made microwave porridge using 50g of oats with 250g of milk. I zap it for ninety seconds, stir it and then zap it for another minute. This produces a hot breakfast with 44g of carbs in it. Thus I am well set up for my two and a half mile morning swim. This morning I experimented by making porridge with two Oatibix instead. The individual bixes weigh 25g each so this works out the same as when I use oats. The carb content is the same at 64%. So, I just crushed up the Oatibix, added the milk and microwaved it as before. The resulting porridge is smoother and creamier than ordinary porridge and I really liked it. It works out a little more expensive, Oatibix being £2 for 24 and oats being really cheap but not by much. I'm having slight problems with blood pressure at the moment and oats are supposed to help.

I had just edited this post because thought that I had miscalculated the carb content at 44g and that it should have been lower. I then realised that I was right the first time. My error involved the position of the decimal point on the milk.


----------



## Vonny (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks for this @Chris Hobson. My DN suggested I eat porridge to reduce my cholesterol but I just don't like the texture...too lumpy. I may give this a go!


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 5, 2022)

Never tried those oatabix, always liked weetabix with ice cold milk poured over.

Afraid traditional porridge man made in pan, have it every morning with spoonful of greek yogurt, as you say it powers you through morning.


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Thanks for this @Chris Hobson. My DN suggested I eat porridge to reduce my cholesterol but I just don't like the texture...too lumpy. I may give this a go!


Ohh give it a go. I love my breakfast porrdge.  Yum. Not sure it has helped to reduce my cholestrol. It is approx 20 carbs.  I don't  have milk only water. When  I was diagnosed with D the GP was adament I need to ditch the porridge. I cheerfully ignored that advice after a chat with the Practice Nurse. My tiny rebellion.


----------



## Felinia (Feb 11, 2022)

No way could I eat 2 Oatibix!  I have 1, with unsweetened almond milk, and top with 40gm blueberries.  Keeps me going all morning when I have it.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 26, 2022)

Although I'm not really on a too tight budget, the fact that the Oatibix porridge is more expensive to make than regular porridge has been bugging me slightly. Maybe it's because I'm an old Yorkshireman that I have this problem. I found that the smoothness can be reproduced by making it with oats and zapping it in a nutri-bullet before cooking. The Oatibix porridge does have a lot more flavour though, this means that the porridge made with oats only tastes a bit bland. The next experiment was to make it up using half Oatibix and half oats, giving it the nutri-bullet treatment and cooking it. This gives a much better result so I'm going to go with that from now on. I noticed that the Oatibix has added vitamins according to the writing on the box. So, not including the milk, which is going to be the same either way, the oat based ingredients work out per serving:
Oats                    2p
Oatibix                8p
Half and half      5p
A significant saving I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2022)

Saving of a whole 21p a week.  One guinea every 5 weeks.  Not enough to pay for my first holiday abroad in 1967 - fortnight s/c in Palma Nova with MATO - 40 gns!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 26, 2022)

With the oats only porridge, do you add salt when cooking?  I forgot my usual small pinch the other day, and it was amazing what a difference it made.   With salt, even a very small amount, tasty; without it, bland and yuk!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 26, 2022)

many mornings I eat meat, mushrooms and stir fry for breakfast and then don't need to eat for another 10 hours at least. Today I had roast pork and salad as it was so warm in the kitchen.
If things do become difficult financially, I'll just eat less of the same things or maybe try my hand at keeping hens, quail or rabbits. The difference in energy levels comparing my former high carb diet to what I eat now is more than enough to encourage me to stick with the low carb.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 27, 2022)

silentsquirrel said:


> With the oats only porridge, do you add salt when cooking?  I forgot my usual small pinch the other day, and it was amazing what a difference it made.   With salt, even a very small amount, tasty; without it, bland and yuk!



Never found porridge bland or yuk buying quality oats, current choice is Quakers Ultimate Extra Thick, very tasty & has slight nutty taste so no need for salt.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 31, 2022)

Flahavan's Irish organic porridge oats , pinch of salt, milk then add greek yoghurt and a squeeze of honey, perfect at any time of day. Lived off that after my cancer treatment for oral cancer.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 10, 2022)

I have now tried substituting walnuts for the oats in the porridge which brings the carb count down to 29.4 grams. The result is a bit less gloopy, it has the consistency of a thick soup with the occasional crunchy nut bit that the bullet blender missed.


----------

